# Firestone or Air Lift?



## Slvrmple72 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey all, I have an 01 F-350 Crew cab longbed and I want to put rear air bag suspension on it. I will also install the compressor with dual regulators so I can change it as needed. Any suggestions?


----------

